# Plastic Banding and Grommets in Fargo area



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Can anyone direct me of a place to get plastic banding for windsock necks, and also where I can get a bunch of grommets. Also, what width banding and what size grommet should i use for 3/16th steel?

Thanks


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

i got all of my stuff at macs dont know if u guys have one up there or not


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks honker, I checked 'em out today, the grommets are $10/gross, should I get #0 or #1 (1/4 or 5/16")? And they only had plastic banding in 3000' rolls so if anyone else needs any let me know we can split a roll.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I might have to check that out.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

They had grommets at Mac's?


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

#1 works fine. I have an extra #1 press and die set with 300 grommet sets for sale here.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11695


----------

